# Deadlocks



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

I've read most of the posts on Knackerschreck devices and locking the cab doors (all very useful and informative) but does anyone know if you can fit deadlocks to the habitation door as I was seriously considering deadlocks all around, cab and garage and main door. 

Or are the 'habitation' doors inherently unsuitable for this with being aluminum and wood, or similar, and not metal.

I'm mainly concerned with when I leave the van rather than when I'm in it, though reading some of the posts maybe I should be concerned with both.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I was concerned with exactly the same security problem with the door - I've got a Fiamma door lock [got it on e-bay], not fitted it yet but similar fitment may suit you - look on www.discountfiamma.com
As to the 'strength' of the door - I guess nothing is thief proof but with an extra lock fitment it makes it that much harder for them.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

The caravan doors are inherently weak especially the barn type, but the one pce doors are only fractionally better, a deadlock in similar position to normal lock will have no effect as prising the door near to the lock is very easy and you would need an extremely long throw on the bolt to make it effective.
next of course is how would you (and your family) exit the vehicle in the event of a fire?

But the main thing to think of when people are inside is how do they exit in emergency.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Vic 

It may put a casual scrote of (but remember he isnt bothered about damaging your pride and joy)

On a flimsy it makes a hell of a mess when they bust it off!


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

yes, exiting: I was only considering this from 'a leaving the van parked' point of view but I take your point.

The Fiamma lock, I've seen before but it looks like it would be quite easy to force and in doing so would damage the side of the van. Whereas a deadlock could still be forced but might be harder and the damage is contained to the door, well mostly.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have 2 heosafe internally operated deadlocks on both front doors and have a long piece of wood that we put through the caravan door handle to secure us whilst in the vehicle, before you mention it George, the wood is easily removeable if you want to get out quick. This sorts out being secure whilst 'in' the vehicle.

To make it secure whilst 'away' from it we are considering an external deadlock from safeways, http://www.safewaysltd.co.uk/ probably fitted as far away from the caravan door lock (towards the bottom) in conjunction with the internal cab locks, and we,ve got a thatcham alarm as well and a security post on the drive at home. I think thats about as far as we're willing to go on security before we start entering the realms of paranoia!

There was someone on the old site developing a kit of deadlocks that are operable from both in and out of the vehicle and on all types of doors (habitation and cab), i wonder if he actually got round to marketing them? That would be the best set up in my book.

pj.


----------

